# *PLEASE VOTE**Signature Competition Voting *



## Toxic

This weeks signature competition has a catch everyone was given the same picture of Rashad and had to fill in the blank around him to create there sig,

This is what they had to work with.









The graphics artists put in alot of work and your votes are appreciated.

SO here we go Vote for your favorite, 

**DONT VOTE FOR YOURSELF** IF YOU DO IT WONT BE COUNTED.

MJB23











Plazzman











ToeZup











Toxic











chuck8807












Norway1












Steph05050











D.P.











scottysullivan


----------



## UFCFAN33

Wow this is a tough one to judge! Ill have to look these over for a bit.


----------



## yorT

WOW, this is really hard. Going to have to think about this for a while.


----------



## CornbreadBB

This is quite difficult, but had to go with Toxic, loving them colors dude :thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7

I like Norway's but they are all real good.


----------



## N1™

bbjd7 said:


> I like Norway's but they are all real good.


I actually got a vote :winner01::cool04::sign04:

*plz dont be dead last again* ray01:


----------



## MJB23

Everyone's looks good. It'll be interesting to see who wins this week.


----------



## ThaFranchise

All of em are nice, but I gotta go wit the Plazz mans.


----------



## yorT

Alright, good job all really hard decision but went with norway.


----------



## Steph05050

i went with dp...i liked it a lot....all were great and well done...i think ill get last on this one but i dont mind cause they all look really good...i just ask for a pitty vote if near the end i have 0 lol


----------



## JT42

MJB gets my vote although everyone did a great job


----------



## D.P.

Steph gets my vote...I love the text on their, i'm gonna have to learn that.


----------



## Lotus

i love all of em but norways background looks sick.


----------



## ToeZup

There were a lot of entries for this competition. All great work.
This was tough voting but I went with chuck8807. Good job everyone.


----------



## e-thug

All very well done but I like Steph's the best, just something about the text.


----------



## FunkYou

D.P gets my vote on this one.


----------



## eric2004bc

i liked them all but it was between chucks n toez for me, but i went with chucks in the end
all great work though


----------



## Future_Fighter

The sugar standing out in the sig made me vote for toxic


----------



## Toxic

Whoot! 3 Votes!!!!!!


----------



## ToeZup

This is a close one between 5 members. It doesn't get better than that.
This has been one of the best turnouts I have seen.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Plazz and Scotty Sullivan's were eerily similar...my top two were Toxic and ToeZ Up. Loved htem both but had to go with ToezUp


----------



## Toxic

Becareful Steph this is where I make my comeback, hit it guys.....guys......hello.....


----------



## _RIVAL_

I voted for D.P. 

That was a hell of a twist he put on it.


----------



## plazzman

I regret submitting that one


----------



## Toxic

Quit hunting for pity votes Plazz it looks good to me, could be worse, I liked mine but apparently me and Tito Ortiz are the only ones who didnt get the memo that flames arent cool anymore.


----------



## Steph05050

i thought mine was the worse...i guess the text caught the eyes of some people


----------



## MJB23

I don't like the text and I don't like how I barely have any votes.


----------



## Steph05050

i love the text....and we have a new leader....d.p. taking the lead


----------



## Toxic

I hate you Steph, you, Plazz and D.P., Did I mention Im a poor loser,

MJ you and me are good.


----------



## MJB23

Of course we are Toxic. I think it's some sort of conspiracy.


----------



## Toxic

We'll have to gang up on them next time we'll tag team them (no Steph thats not what I mean, pervert)


----------



## MLS

What I got from that



Toxic said:


> We'll have to tag team Steph next time pervert


----------



## MJB23

So next time we'll tag team Steph because we are perverts. 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Steph05050

Nooooooo


----------



## MJB23

Too late Steph.


----------



## SpoKen

Ok, I put my vote in (I'm not going to tell) But I want to make an offer.

If Norway1, DP, Toxic, Plazz, and ToeZup is willing to sell, I'll buy one of them. Hit me up here or with a PM.


----------



## D.P.

It's yours if you want it :thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup

PM sent Spoken812.

Look at Steph go man, good luck everyone.


----------



## Steph05050

woot woot


----------



## MLS

Steph is offering bribes I heard.


----------



## Steph05050

lies...whats with all the lies towards me.....no no not cool :angry02:


----------



## MLS

I go teh pm that says otherwise.


----------



## D.P.

I smell foul play...:angry02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Oops sorry that was me not foul play. :dunno:


----------



## D.P.

This is going to come down to the wire isn't it.


----------



## Steph05050

prb will i cant belive u have how much longer in ur sig....lol


----------



## D.P.

Lol, whatever I can to get votes...although I really don't think this helped it at all lol.

Now I have to take it off -.-


----------



## MJB23

I wish I hadn't voted yet otherwise I woulda sold my vote to the highest bidder.


----------



## Steph05050

haha good one MJ im sure DP would have paid u...seems like he really wants this one lol


----------



## D.P.

Lol, Steph wouold have had it since she has more credits..but wth happened to you. I thought you definitely should have gotten more votes. (MJ)


----------



## Steph05050

i thought i was gonna be in last place


----------



## MJB23

Lol yeah but you woulda paid too and you have more credits then him.

Yeah I thought I would have gotten more votes too DP. I'm pretty dissapointed in the amount of votes I got but this comp didn't really show off my skills to well because of the way it was set up.


----------



## D.P.

But even then, it's still one of the top ones imo, idk what happened though.


----------



## wafb

Is it just me, when you scroll up or down plazzman's signature the backgroumd moves?


----------



## MJB23

Thanks. I guess I'll just have to step it up next time and defend my 2X SOTW title. I'm looking to 3peat.

It's not just you wafb. It's because of the stipple being so fine.


----------



## D.P.

When are those SOTW's coming back anyway?


----------



## MJB23

Um...

I'm thinking of doing one this week but i'm not sure if it'll be with the new format or the old.


----------



## D.P.

Oo ok, don't mean to pry into Mod business, lol, I just liked them.


----------



## MJB23

Nah it's fine it's not prying. I know a lot of people like them.


----------



## wafb

MJB23 said:


> Thanks. I guess I'll just have to step it up next time and defend my 2X SOTW title. I'm looking to 3peat.
> 
> It's not just you wafb. It's because of the stipple being so fine.


Ahh, I see, I thought I was having an epileptic episode again.


----------



## Steph05050

its a tie


----------



## D.P.

Nice, lol..congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Steph05050

same to u..i guess we split the pot lol


----------



## MJB23

Congrats both of you.


----------



## Steph05050

thanks mj......dp i think we each get 41,000 pretty good to me dont ya say? lol


----------



## D.P.

Thanks MJ

And yea Steph, that is great, that's like what I have now lol.


----------



## NikosCC

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## MLS

D.P. said:


> And yea Steph, that is great, that's like what I have now lol.


You be richer now.


----------



## Steph05050

thanks ncc


----------



## NikosCC

MLS said:


> You be richer now.


Damn Bill gates over here hahaha


----------



## D.P.

Wow, thanks MLS, I'm ballin, lol.


----------



## Steph05050

MLS said:


> You be richer now.


well since ur giving it out.......give me!!!!.....naw jk.....kinda....no really jk...lol


----------



## MLS

NikosCC said:


> Damn Bill gates over here hahaha


You be richer too.


----------



## NikosCC

MLS said:


> You be richer too.


Hahaha thanx spreading all that wealth and still the richest man alive haha


----------



## MLS

Steph05050 said:


> well since ur giving it out.......give me!!!!.....naw jk.....kinda....no really jk...lol


:happy01:


----------



## Steph05050

wow mls i dont kno how i could ever repay u for that whole 1.00 u gave me...i mean i just dont kno how to thank u enough


----------



## MLS

All better now?


----------



## Steph05050

yes completely.....0.50 richer woot woot...top that dp and ncc


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

a few more UFC's and I will catch you MLS....man I went 1-4 in one of them and it screwed me...but I have been mostly on point with the others.


----------



## MLS

I'll help you with that.


----------



## MJB23

I'm about to catch him too. By UFC 96 i'll be even.


----------



## Steph05050

im far far far away


----------



## Composure

I was going to vote for Steph, but seeing as the poll is closed....


----------



## NikosCC

Composure said:


> I was going to vote for Steph, but seeing as the poll is closed....


Welcome back comp i haven't seen you around in a while bud.. Good to have you back.


----------



## Steph05050

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...lol


----------



## Composure

NikosCC said:


> Welcome back comp i haven't seen you around in a while bud.. Good to have you back.


Thanks Nikos.


----------



## MJB23

Steph fails lol


----------



## Steph05050

hey i was close though


----------

